# Puppymill in Plymouth Ohio



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found out about a puppymill in Plymouth Ohio. Working to get this little girl in a foster home, hopefully mine!

there are more in Plymouth Ohio.I wish we could rescue them. Any brainstorming ideas?
Unfortunately the guy,John Garman, won't give them away but will sell them 3 for $200....maybe he'll take less. Still trying to find out details... Hoping to find out more from woman that has this little sweetie...
I googled his name and it came up on a page of USDA inspection warnings.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18676660.40607.100000345788430&type=1&theater


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you see this ? He is on the list of breeders at the auctions !!! Google


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, she looks so sad but is such a little cutie pie. Sure hope that those there with her can be rescued real soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Michelle how sad. Hoping she gets out soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How terrible. It makes me angry to see that people get away with this stuff. I sure hope she gets saved along with the others. : (


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michelle I saw that she's in Woodsfield Ohio,that's close to where I grew up. It looks like she's in a group now.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Woodsfield, OH | TERRIFIED!! SPECIAL HOME NEEDED!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Michelle I saw that she's in Woodsfield Ohio,that's close to where I grew up. It looks like she's in a group now.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Woodsfield, OH | TERRIFIED!! SPECIAL HOME NEEDED!!


She's with a lady that self rescues,My Young and Old Furbabies Rescue , but doesn't have the time to really rehab her so NCMR is working to get her so we can foster and rehab and socialize her. She's looking for someone to help her, someone with experience with Malts...

The lady at told me about others at the puppymill she couldn't get , limited funds to buy their freedom.

So I hope maybe we can figure something out to help the ones left behind.

John Garman also has some USDA warnings when I googled...
The Buckeye dog auction in Millersburg, got shutdown last year but another one trying to get going again in Mount Hope.

They used to have sheriffs deputies there to confiscate cell phones and cameras at that auction to prevent anyone taking pictures of the cruelty...
Pretty bad law enforcement not enforcing law!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't understand, are people rescuing these dogs buy purchasing them from puppymills? Is that different than purchasing the puppies? Are these auctions that are going on because the mill is going out of business?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You could set up a paypall donation site and use the money to rescue them, but then I guess you need to figure out where they go. I agree with Shelly it also supports them doing this because they get their money either way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> You could set up a paypall donation site and use the money to rescue them, but then I guess you need to figure out where they go. I agree with Shelly it also supports them doing this because they get their money either way.


I know it does, but rescue is to rescue... I hate it too... Sadly the USDA gives warnings and citations but no one enforces it so they keep doing it. Like Mary Palmer said . at least you recuse one mother dog and any potential puppies but sadly it's a band aid on a gaping wound...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Michelle, you are a wonderful woman. I would like to help in any way I can. 

Asking a breeder to release his dogs, the mothers, is very, VERY different than purchasing a puppy as a pet. Most of the time, they 'release' them for free or a small fee, because they have no more use for them anymore


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Michelle, you are a wonderful woman. I would like to help in any way I can.
> 
> Asking a breeder to release his dogs, the mothers, is very, VERY different than purchasing a puppy as a pet. Most of the time, they 'release' them for free or a small fee, because they have no more use for them anymore


I guess to me it is the same thing, the puppy mill is just getting more money to buy more dogs to do this too-however I respect the opinions expressed here. This is one of those matters that I guess I'll have to agree to disagree on 

Sticky and very gray area I guess. Hoping this pup will be better off but feeling bad for the one that will take her place is all.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Breaks My Heart Reading this *
*Theres no end to it.*
*You Are Wonderful to jump in And Try to Help.*
*Nickee* God Bless You**


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I guess to me it is the same thing, the puppy mill is just getting more money to buy more dogs to do this too-however I respect the opinions expressed here. This is one of those matters that I guess I'll have to agree to disagree on
> 
> Sticky and very gray area I guess. Hoping this pup will be better off but feeling bad for the one that will take her place is all.


I completely and passionately disagree with you on this, as when you buy a puppy you are just being ignorant and selfish in wanting a pet (not to mention paying $500+) whereas this is rescuing the MOTHERS who have been bred to the point of disease and sometimes death... and paying a paltry $200 for 3... the miller is not making much money off of them.

And if you don't buy the puppy, someone else will! Or if no one buys them, they end up in a shelter or rescue. They won't live in agony like their mothers. 

I agree, they should not get one red cent, but the alternative is letting the mothers continue to suffer and most likely die a horrible death. That is when you ask yourself: can you sit back and let that happen? Knowing that you could have saved them? 

And yes, perhaps the $200 for the 3 sick dogs you get will allow the miller to continue his business and more dogs will suffer. But guess what? You just saved THREE lives. 

*Rescuing one dog may not change the world, but the world will surely change for that one dog.
*
Sorry, I know you wanted to agree to disagree, and I'm cool with that, but I just had to get my bit in. And now I need to take a break from the computer for awhile and cool down... B)


----------

